# Firefox-Erweiterung zum Bearbeiten des Codes



## alchemist (19. August 2005)

Hallo Forum,
es gibt eine Erweiterung für Firefox mit der man den Quellcode direkt bearbeiten kann.

Ich hatte sie mal installiert, finde sie aber nicht mehr.

Weiß jemand, wie dieses Tool heißt?

Danke und Gruß,
alchemist


----------



## Gumbo (19. August 2005)

Zum Bearbeiten von CSS Style Sheets ist mir nur die Web Developer Extension bekannt. Dass ein Browser auch HTML-Code bearbeiten und dynamisch darstellen kann, ist mir nur vom OmniWeb-Browser bekannt, allerdings ist dieser nur für MacOS verfügbar.


----------



## alchemist (19. August 2005)

Ich hab die Erweiterung wiedergefunden.

Sie heißt "Viewsourcewith".

Hier ist der Download-Link, falls es jemanden interessiert:

http://dafizilla.sourceforge.net/viewsourcewith/

Gruß, alchemist


----------



## Shooter2k (19. August 2005)

Was genau kann man denn mit der Firefox-Erweiterung bearbeiten ?


----------



## Gumbo (19. August 2005)

http://dafizilla.sourceforge.net/viewsourcewith/"]What is ViewSourceWith: This is a extension, compatible with most mozilla applications, that allows you to open source pages with your preferred editor, useful for programmer and web designer. Tested under Windows and Linux (from version 0.0.6 works on MacOSX).Sagt das nicht genug aus?


----------

